# Britânicos desenvolvem novo tipo de radar meteorológico



## Vince (2 Out 2008 às 12:38)

Os britânicos desenvolveram um novo tipo de radar meteorológico com tecnologia espacial, mais barato, pequeno, económico e portátil, e com maior precisão. O Met Office que participou no projecto já está a instalar umas unidades para testes.

Será que algum dia teremos radares amadores vendidos no Lidl 
















> *Cloud Radar - Predicting the weather more accurately*
> 
> The weather. It’s the one topic of conversation that unites Britain – umbrella or sun cream? Now scientists at the Science and Technology Facilities Council have developed a system that measures the individual layers of cloud above us which will make answering the all-important weather questions much easier in future. The Cloud Radar will not only allow forecasters to predict the weather more precisely, the information gathered will also enable aircraft pilots to judge more accurately whether it is safe to take off and land in diverse weather conditions, offering a powerful safety capability for civil airports and military air bases.
> 
> ...


----------

